# Your 2014 Halloween purchases; What did you get?



## jdubbya

Probably a little early (OK, way too early) but if you bought anything for this coming Halloween either at the day after sales or since then, post it here.

Halloween Asylum recently had a nice 30% off sale. Took advantage of it to get a few things;

La llorna mask; will make a great female zombie










Zombie head shelf. Got two of them.










Awesome hard foam reaper wall mount. Very impressive!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I really like that reaper figure!


----------



## jdubbya

RoxyBlue said:


> ^I really like that reaper figure!


Thanks! Me too! It's really nice and is 26 inches tall by 17 wide.


----------



## Headless

Oh I like that as well - nice!


----------



## Blackrose1978

never too early to post! I like shopping year round you never know what you will dig up in the off season


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

Wow! I love them, where did you find those?


----------



## Spooky1

Nice purchases. I to like the reaper figure. Maybe I need to start checking out the stores.


----------



## jdubbya

Graveyard_Ghost said:


> Wow! I love them, where did you find those?


www.halloweenasylum.com

Just a great place to deal with. Nancy, the owner, is awesome and their customer service is second to none. Great selection of stuff that you don't see in the "big box" Halloween stores and better prices too. If you're on Facebook, they have a page, and post updates and special offerings regularly, including merchandise that they'll carry for the upcoming season.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Nice additions jdubbya! Love the zombie mask and the castings are awesome....maybe to use as a tombstone addition like on your Toscano stone? Hhhhmmmmm.... Didn't I read something last year about you down sizing this year?? (not that I want you to, your haunt is wonderful and brings joy to so many)

As soon as my husband gives me my Valentine's Day gift I'll post my new zombie!


----------



## jdubbya

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Nice additions jdubbya! Love the zombie mask and the castings are awesome....maybe to use as a tombstone addition like on your Toscano stone? Hhhhmmmmm.... Didn't I read something last year about you down sizing this year?? (not that I want you to, your haunt is wonderful and brings joy to so many)
> 
> As soon as my husband gives me my Valentine's Day gift I'll post my new zombie!


Hey now! Downsizing doesn't mean I can't buy anything new, does it?
I still need to keep it fresh! This stuff will fit in with some different theme ideas we're trying, and yeah, I've thought of incorporating the foam pieces into some stones but not sure.
Can't wait to see your zombie!


----------



## Headless

I just bought a clock that I'm hoping to do a bit of work on. Wasn't Halloween stock but I'm hoping I can add a bit of interest to it.


----------



## Haunted Spider

The only thing I purchased so far is EVA foam to try and build my minion army this year. That was pricey and so far it is just laying on the floor upstairs, but it will look like something eventually.


----------



## Haunt2530

I already purchased an EF-1000 watt fog machine and a chainsaw. I plan on turning the chainsaw into a scary halloween chainsaw.


----------



## Odette

I purchased this guy last week on Amazon. He's actually a "garden statue" but I thought he'd make a pretty cool Halloween prop, perhaps to sit by the front door to greet guests.










I didn't care much for the flower basket. It's really tiny and couldn't hold much.










Someone on another forum suggested to replace the basket with a lantern, I thought that was a pretty good idea. I found this mini lantern at my local Hobby Lobby for cheap.










With a pair of pliers and little effort, I was able to swap the flower basket for the lantern, and WHALAH! My first Halloween prop for the year 2014!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I've always loved that skellie dog, and the lantern is a perfect substitution.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Jdubbya I love that mask! I have her too. I used her breaking out of the asylum window. It is so cool to see how different people use things. I love, love all the creativity!
That head shelf rocks too. Actually the foam reaper is pretty awesome as well! 
Nice score!!!!!!!

Odette, I agree with Roxy, the lantern switch is an awesome swap!


----------



## jdubbya

Odette said:


> I purchased this guy last week on Amazon. He's actually a "garden statue" but I thought he'd make a pretty cool Halloween prop, perhaps to sit by the front door to greet guests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't care much for the flower basket. It's really tiny and couldn't hold much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone on another forum suggested to replace the basket with a lantern, I thought that was a pretty good idea. I found this mini lantern at my local Hobby Lobby for cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a pair of pliers and little effort, I was able to swap the flower basket for the lantern, and WHALAH! My first Halloween prop for the year 2014!


Really like this! The lantern is perfect! I saw this dog in a sky mall catalog and almost pulled the trigger on it. Might try to get one at some point still.


----------



## CreeepyCathy

The Halloween Lady said:


> Jdubbya I love that mask!
> That head shelf rocks too. Actually the foam reaper is pretty awesome as well!
> Nice score!!!!!!!
> 
> Odette, I agree with Roxy, the lantern switch is an awesome swap!


ditto.


----------



## melgibbs

2013 -> skinned alive


----------



## NickWaka7

So far ive purchased more pvc pipe for candles, a banner, dmx leds, and the Unliving Portraits dvd. Ive got a long list ahead of me.


----------



## printersdevil

I'm buying and making things for a new fortune teller display. Looking for a Ouija board now.


----------



## ATLfun

Picked up a few costumes for static builds at Spirit's 50-75% costume sale.
They should look great in my corn maze.


----------



## jdubbya

ATLfun said:


> Picked up a few costumes for static builds at Spirit's 50-75% costume sale.
> They should look great in my corn maze.


Those are nice! Your haunt is going be great!


----------



## MapThePlanet

I really dig that black and white clown! Looks like Puddles!


----------



## ATLfun

Spirit has select animatronics 1/2 off until 6/23. I pulled the trigger on this one:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:You haunters, and your scary a$$ clowns.....(shudder)
BTW Odette, I have that same dog statue, he's great...I covered mine with seven layers of glow paint in 2012....I'll post a picture of him, glowing out.


----------



## jdubbya

Pre-ordered the new Distortions Death Rising prop from Halloween Asylum during their July 4th sale. It will ship next month so i'm anxious to get it. It will be my first Distortions prop but from what I've heard/read/seen, these things are extremely well made and go forever.

http://www.halloweenasylum.com/death-rising-animated-prop.html


----------



## RoxyBlue

^That's a good looking prop there, JD


----------



## jdubbya

RoxyBlue said:


> ^That's a good looking prop there, JD


Thanks RB. I'm not a prop builder per se, at least at the level of some of the masters here but this caught my eye and it's one of those things I can justify spending the money on. I like the detail and movement. I used some gift certificates I got through them and a credit which brought the price down nicely, including the sale price. He'll look good in our graveyard.


----------



## creeperguardian

All these awesome buys.. I'm jealous now lol. i might as well as put mine.. Yesterday i bought a clown mask from http://facefactoryfx.com/products/goon-clown can't wait to get it. This is for my costume..  hitting the flea market Wednesday.  will post if i get anything


----------



## Headless

ATLfun said:


> Picked up a few costumes for static builds at Spirit's 50-75% costume sale.
> They should look great in my corn maze.


We have this one (or very very similar) in black & red. Very scary.

While these aren't really Halloween - they will certainly come in handy for our fundraiser for the Scouts to "jungle" things up a bit....... and all this plus two big thick 5ft Christmas trees for under $27 - I love Ebay.


----------



## Headless

I should add that the palms are over 6ft tall and I'm hoping to use the ivy incorporated with a skeleton and some trellis....


----------



## creeperguardian

wow awesome score.


----------



## matrixmom

Got this guy -for pirate theme this year.....will be reselling after Oct 12 in case anyone interested


----------



## thanosstar

my wife and i usually spend about 100 dollars a month on average every month for more decor. this year will be our first REALLY big yard haunt


----------



## S L A M

Box of Buckys anyone? 2 full skeletons and 5 skulls. Paint needs a little touch up but for $100 on Craigslist I will take them all day long!


----------



## RWB

I am so terrible at trying to post pictures so follow the link please to see what I'm talking about. 
Bought 14 of these that were on summer clearance for $1 a piece at Wally.
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Dalen-Products-Inflatable-Snake-Scarecrow/19767353






Also purchased a remote control snake. Last year I had a spider web scene with a gigantic web, gigantic spiders, FX spider projection, and the jumping spider. I'll place the snakes pretty much adjacent to the spider scene leaving only a small pathway to get through. While everyone's attention will be on the big spiders and bigs snakes.... boom out of nowhere the remote control snake will get ya.


----------



## jdubbya

Really like the snake! That would freak some people out!


----------



## Copchick

SNAKE!!! I like the movement it has.

Nice score S L A M!


----------



## Spooky1

I have a friend who would love the snake.


----------



## Jackyl48

Will have these 2 on about Aug 1st from LTD Commodities...








http://www.ltdcommodities.com/For-the-Home/Decorative-Accents/Decorative-Accents/Set-of-3-Lighted-Halloween-Candles//prod1070618.jmp?productId=prod1070618&navAction=jump









http://www.ltdcommodities.com/Holiday/Holiday-Decorating/Outdoor/Interactive-Skeleton-In-Hammock//prod410499.jmp?productId=prod410499&navAction=jump


----------



## RWB

Newest addition.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Whoa! Where'd you find that?


----------



## RWB

RoxyBlue said:


> ^Whoa! Where'd you find that?


Actually been waiting on this since March. A local funeral home director stops in once in a while to buy some lumber/etc where my son works. While there my son happened to ask if they ever sell used/damaged caskets relating that dear old day is really into Halloween and puts on a free yard haunt for the neighborhood.

Just so happened he had an outdated display model that had been collecting dust in the funeral home garage (never body used). He was impressed enough we do something for the kids and adults and do not charge he said I could have it for free when he got around to cleaning up. This conversation took place back in March so I thought he had forgot all about it. Imagine my surprise when I got an email Friday saying he dug out the casket if I still wanted it.

I took a half day vacation just to make sure he didn't change his mind. Threw it in the back of the truck, strapped it down, and was on my way. Wow, the stares from driver's following me were priceless. A lot of shocked looking faces. Not sure if they thought I dug one up or what. Don't think too many people are driving around with a body in the bed of a pickup.

I guess the moral to the story is there maybe caskets available like I happened upon if you simply ask. I do believe though the clencher was we do not charge folks and he was felt it was going to a good home.


----------



## Copchick

Awesome score! I would have to pull you over, just to investigate and make sure you weren't a grave robber!  From the picture, it looks to be in pretty good condition.


----------



## kauldron

That's fantastic RWB. What a find!


----------



## Headless

WOW that is awesome!


----------



## Copchick

I just ordered these!


----------



## jdubbya

Copchick said:


> I just ordered these!


Love these! Where did you get them from?


----------



## Copchick

Oops, I forgot to say where I got them. I got them at Ltd. Commodities.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Those would make for an impressive display in a spooky hallway, CC.


----------



## deadSusan

Bought two sizes of small skulls, from Michael's, for a project I'm working on. I plan to go tonight or tomorrow to buy a fabulous resin skeleton hand decoration since I have a coupon. (I hope it's still there!)


----------



## Headless

Tina I love those hands. I have seen quite a few different styles. I agree Roxy - they would look awesome in a hallway. I've ordered a few plastic ones off Ebay for a project I'm going to do.


----------



## scareme

Sorry gang. I jumped on this as soon as I saw it. I was on the Shadow Farm last night and they weren't there. I saw them a minute ago, and popped on it. Love me some Dave the Dead.










This is a Limited Edition set of six handpainted resin magnets. This is the first ever set I have produced. Each magnet was molded from an original sculpt, and cast in durable resin. They have then been handpainted with a mixture of acrylic paints, powdered stain pigments, and acrylic inks and then sealed in a durable matte varnish. Magnets vary in size from 1.5" to 2.5".


----------



## RoxyBlue

Classic Dave the Dead!


----------



## kprimm

I just got this

IMG_3915_zpsfab55cfb.jpg Photo by kprimm_photos | Photobucket


----------



## kprimm

and all this from Big Lots

IMG_3918_zpscc29be38.jpg Photo by kprimm_photos | Photobucket


----------



## deadSusan

Here is the pretty skeleton hand from Michaels.


----------



## scareme

Wow! Nice score kprimm.

That's a beautiful hand, Susan.


----------



## Copchick

Nice hand you got there, DS. I didn't see that when I was there, but I don't think they had all of their stuff out. I may need to take another look for that hand.

I love the magnets, Scareme. 

kprimm, I like that pumpkin face replica.


----------



## Mav9709

Last week I replied to a listing online that someone was selling a Spirit grave popper that didn't work for $5. After inquiring he also had a Spirit lunging zombie and a ground breaking zombie that shoots fog out of its mouth all for $5 each but they were missing parts. I bought them and found a cracked solder joint on the pop-up zombie which fixed it but I also hacked the board to hook up a pir then I fabricated parts for the other two items and now they are working! I was very excited with that purchase.


----------



## scareme

Wow, you are lucky you knew how to fix those things. You can't beat the price.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Two costco skellies to add to my Walgreens pair. Now I can have a four-some for poker night. Five card draw anyone?


----------



## The_Caretaker

deadSusan said:


> Here is the pretty skeleton hand from Michaels.


deadSusan were they all right hands or can you also get left hands?


----------



## deadSusan

The_Caretaker - I was thinking about that last night when I looked at it again and I don't really know. I have a feeling they are all right handed. It would be nice to have a left too. I'll take a look when I go back.


----------



## stick

Dead Susan I like the hands also and will have to go check them out. They did not have them last week when I was there.


----------



## deadSusan

stick - Check at the end of an aisle. For some reason Michael's will separate the "fancy" Halloween decorations from the rest of the decorations. The collection is pretty nice. Various ornaments and nice ceramic pieces.


----------



## stick

Thanks DeadSusan I will check it out for sure.


----------



## Death's Door

I picked up two funkins at AC Moore for 40% off and had a 20% coupon off regular and sales items.


----------



## deadSusan

WOW DD that was a deal!


----------



## Spooky1

There's always room for one more Costco Skellie. We picked up one for one of Roxy's brothers too.

741ec by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## deadSusan

Bought the Better Homes and Gardens Halloween edition. Some really cute ideas this year. If you are waiting in the check out line, make sure you take a look at how they posed the skellies this year.


----------



## RWB

I'm having a really great pre Halloween. Got the free casket and my latest pick up over the weekend. A costume store in Indy just happened to get rid of their Ex Mortis Vampire stalkaround. New it costs around $1,600 dollars.... I got it (slightly used) for $350 Saturday. Gonna need a few adjustments for my fat head but it really is cool looking.


----------



## Hell'sJanitor

^

That's awesome.


----------



## Copchick

RWB - that is one cool costume! So creepy!


----------



## booberry crunch

Super cool costume, RWB!


----------



## Hairazor

Nice buy RWB


----------



## Copchick

*Home Goods haul...*

Here are a couple of things I got from Home Goods. I've got two dapper ghouls on pedestals, two glass pumpkins, the larger one will be a gift, a black metal napkin and utensil holder, a spider web cloth tablecloth, and a black bat candelabra with three skull heads to hold the candles. You can't see the detail on that real well though. I also got a small and medium size black wire cauldrons. They wouldn't photograph well, so picture them in your head.


----------



## jdubbya

Copchick said:


> Here are a couple of things I got from Home Goods. I've got two dapper ghouls on pedestals, two glass pumpkins, the larger one will be a gift, a black metal napkin and utensil holder, a spider web cloth tablecloth, and a black bat candelabra with three skull heads to hold the candles. You can't see the detail on that real well though. I also got a small and medium size black wire cauldrons. They wouldn't photograph well, so picture them in your head.


Really like those busts. Nice score!


----------



## Hairazor

Those ghouls on pedestals are Hot!


----------



## taralb414

I bought a cat skeleton yesterday from one of those Halloween stores. I named him Fluffy. Husband is not amused.


----------



## RWB

jdubbya said:


> Really like those busts. Nice score!


Careful.... this is a family forum.


----------



## Copchick

Lol! Silly RWB!


----------



## jdubbya

RWB said:


> Careful.... this is a family forum.


----------



## Odette

I got my Grandin Road "Lady In Black" today that I scored off of ebay last week for a fair price. They said she was only used for one season and it shows, she's like brand-new, even the box is in excellent shape. Funny, I almost purchased "Mourning Glory" from Oriental Trading but something told me to hold off. A couple of weeks later and I came across this for a cheaper price. I'm glad I listened to my instincts!


----------



## Copchick

Good for you, Odette! Isn't it a great feeling to get something for a steal?


----------



## Odette

Absolutely!! :cheesykin:


----------



## Regions Beyond

Spirit store is right next to Target - first purchases of the season.


----------



## Spooky1

Picked this on sale & with a coupon, at Michael's.

993a2 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## jdubbya

Been picking stuff up for our zombie theme this year so thought I'd et caught up with a few pics.

Three new zombie masks










Distortions Death Rising animatronic. Love this thing!!










metal zombie signs from Spirit


----------



## DocK

I went to some decoration stores last night after work and came home with the following:
- a black crow (or raven, not sure)
- a small skeleton holding a sign saying "Happy halloween"
- a couple of candle holders (black JOLs with the insides colored orange and green)
- a bag of cloves (for one of my witch bottles)
- a small lantern (to hang on my signpost)
- a CD of Midnight Syndicate (yes... they're available in Belgium too, jeej )


----------



## TerrorGate

My new ground zombie and masks that I ordered at HAAS St. Louis just arrived!! I also bought 2 black gnomes at Walgreens last night for $5, and found a tuxedo for my undertaker at Goodwill for $20, and a wonderful blood red frilly prom dress that should come in handy for something for a mere $6.75. Bought 12 pairs of Skelly hands at the DollarTree to save some time. Also picked up some cotton candy for those long work nights.


----------



## Draik41895

I've been running far behind this year, but today is going to be big. I bought a walmart skeleton last night and was told they'd be restocked today. Then I want 4 more.


----------



## SPOOKY J

I just picked up a black Spirit jumping spider. Out the door for $34.31 with sale price, 20% off coupon, and tax.


----------



## jdubbya

Picked up a second skellie crow today. Really like these guys. The looked a little underfed so I gave them a finger to munch on.


----------



## scareme

Where did you get those birds? I love them. And love your new masks too. You are probably going to want to get rid of some of the old masks to make room for the new ones, aren't you? (hint, hint lol).


----------



## jdubbya

scareme said:


> Where did you get those birds? I love them. And love your new masks too. You are probably going to want to get rid of some of the old masks to make room for the new ones, aren't you? (hint, hint lol).


CVS carries the birds this year, along with a cat. I'll be having an after Halloween sale and will let you know!


----------



## ATLfun

SPOOKY J said:


> I just picked up a black Spirit jumping spider. Out the door for $34.31 with sale price, 20% off coupon, and tax.


Score. That prop really delivers a lot of bang for the buck.


----------



## scareme

Instead of posting each prop as I get them throughout the year, I hide them. Then when Halloween approaches I take them out and open the boxes all at once. Since I didn't use props, just pumpkins, last year, I have twice as many as I would usually have. Thus, two years worth of new things. Except for the two ground breakers, which I keep in the closets because of the heat.










And I wonder why Rick gets mad.










A few of the masks.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You've got some great props there, Scareme

Spooky1 just picked this up at a local CVS - best price I've seen:

catskellie by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## jdubbya

scareme said:


> Instead of posting each prop as I get them throughout the year, I hide them. Then when Halloween approaches I take them out and open the boxes all at once. Since I didn't use props, just pumpkins, last year, I have twice as many as I would usually have. Thus, two years worth of new things. Except for the two ground breakers, which I keep in the closets because of the heat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I wonder why Rick gets mad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few of the masks.


Hey! I see some familiar things! lol!



RoxyBlue said:


> You've got some great props there, Scareme
> 
> Spooky1 just picked this up at a local CVS - best price I've seen:
> 
> catskellie by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


Got my cat there too. Even at regular retail it's 10 bucks cheaper than Spirit!


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*I've been reading in our local newspaper and on the TV news that we have had a bumper crop this year with pumpkins! So much so a well known nursery just about 20 minutes north of where I live is selling orange pumpkin for $1.99 each...any size!

Needless to say I'm on my way up there as soon as I'm done writing this. Cause at that price, bumper crop or no....they won't last long!
*_


----------



## Hairazor

jdubbya, I adore those crows! Haven't seen them anywhere.

Scareme, looks like you needed lots of crooks and crannies to hold that awesome display of goodies and ghoulies


----------



## SterchCinemas

I wish I had the money to get some bigger, cooler stuff. :/ But I did get some ceramic tombstones a few days ago as a gift from my sister and some window cling ons. More stuff to come (hopefully)


----------



## ATLfun

Well, I pulled the trigger on some Spirit items. I had my 30% off a single item coupon, and the store manager was cool with ringing everything up at 30% off. SCORE !!!!!

I chose the Lil Nester over the big one. The Lil Nester has a swinging mechanism which the big one does not. Plus, I like his more colorful outfit. My wife liked the creepy talking doll with moving eyes that light up.

Also, I pulled the trigger on the Bone Chillers dvd. With 30% off and no shipping, I think $35 is about as low as it gets for that dvd.


----------



## Copchick

I had read previously on a thread about the Fire and Ice LED spotlights. I went to Spirit today and I got the green one. LOVE, LOVE, LOVE IT! I just checked it out on the front of the house after it got dark and it looks really good; it looks good against the trees too. I think I may get the red one also and kinda play around with them setting them up for the best effect. Although they were $29.99, I did have the 20% off coupon. These are definitely going on my day after list! I also got the skellie cat too.


----------



## deadSusan

I purchased an animated crow in a cage from Target. The cage stands about 13 inches tall and the crow is 9 inches. It flaps it's wings, caws and it's eyes glow red. (I actually saw it several days ago and was worried they wouldn't have it when I went back last night.) I'll try to post a picture later today.


----------



## RWB

jdubbya said:


> Hey! I see some familiar things! lol!
> 
> Got my cat there too. Even at regular retail it's 10 bucks cheaper than Spirit!


The nice thing about the Cat is the tail is posable so you can create some different looks.


----------



## LairMistress

Honestly, I haven't bought much of anything yet for this year. I just went back to work after having the summer off, so my fundage has been low.  I do plan on doing some shopping next paycheck, once I'm caught up.

This is it so far, aside from a few "cute" items here and there. I have two of the gargoyles pictured, but only one fits in the chair, so they're stacked together here.










OK, well, I can't see that, nor see another way to add an image besides using the photo icon. Let me try just the URL without clicking the icon...you'll probably have to go to Photobucket, but at least it can be seen that way??

HALLnew14.jpg Photo by ahreinya | Photobucket


----------



## deadSusan

I finally was able to take a picture of the animated bird I purchased at Target.


----------



## scareme

I was at Walgreens and saw this Grim reaper that was missing an eye. I asked the manager if I could get some money off. She said no the eye was probably around there, and if not she would send it back and get credit. She looked around while I was checking out the rest of their stuff, and she found it behind the tombstones. She said she would just glue the eye back on herself. A few minutes later she came back to me and said by the time she had to get the glue off the shelf, write a ticket for the glue, she didn't want to bother. How much would I give for the skull. It was $25 and I offer her $15 and she took it. So I glues the eye back on, and here is my Grim Reaper for $15. I'm going to add some black cloth and make it about 8 ft long and hang it in a tree.


----------



## tigerlily6vs7

I decided to be a little lazy this year. Plus I have yet to try my hand at welding anything so I bought a breathing grave prop.


----------



## ATLfun

tigerlily6vs7 said:


> I decided to be a little lazy this year. Plus I have yet to try my hand at welding anything so I bought a breathing grave prop.


Breathing grave prop is a cool effect. Plus, there are a handful of home haunters selling a kit, so you really cannot save that much money by doing it yourself. I think you made the wise move not having to mess around with wiring up a motor.


----------



## lizardqueen

Nov 1 2013 I picked up so much stuff for 40-70% off! I like to have my halloween party nov 1st so i can pick up last minute cheap decorations  Didn't work out that way this year though.. having it on the 24th. So i'm attempting to make my own for the 1st time to save money. I did pick up an 80$ animatronic prop from Spirit Halloween though... its the guy in the electric chair x-)


----------



## Abunai

What did I get?
Much, much poorer.


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Picked up the green one for $10 (no skull staff), and liked it so much I just bought the other one for $28. New static props inbound.


----------



## randomr8

Just stopped by a pumpkin patch to check it out. Couldn't resist the excellent selection!


----------



## ATLfun

Grandin Road: Could not resist, 25% off plus free shipping and I get it before Halloween.


----------



## jdubbya

Thought I was done but also couldn't resist the large dog from GR. Darn you ATL! He's really neat and the size is impressive (two things I never hear)
He makes a nice companion to the smaller bulldog and kitty, which I picked up locally this year.


----------



## ATLfun

^lol. I have never been accused of being a good influence only a bad one. I seem to remember some chatter about scaling back last year from Eerie.

I was impressed with the quality and the fact that the large dog came with his own leash. The mouth on the large dog is spring activated so I plan on putting a fetch ball in his mouth. I am just a afraid that my living Australian shepherd dog will attack the skeleton if I use one of his fetch balls.


----------



## ATLfun

I could not resist Halloween Asylum's recent sale. I have been meaning to upgrade the large spider in my spider display. I also picked up some large snakes and a few other smaller circus decorations. Below is Halloween Asylum's stock photo of my latest addition.


----------

